# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.16

## gsm_bouali

*zZ-Team Release SmartZ 1.3.16! ZTE Modem Added and more*     *What New:*
-------------- *ZTE Modem MF622* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Modem, IMEI Repair (World First in 1 second)* ** ZTE Modem MF100 firmware BD_TELCEL_MX_EUV1.00.03 Telcel/Mexico added.* ** ZTE Modem MF100 firmware BD_TMO_DE_EUV1.00.01 T-Mobile/Germany added.* ** ZTE Modem MF100 firmware BD_ERA_PL_0B02V1.00.01 Era/Poland added.* ** ZTE Modem MF110 firmware BD_COMOVP671A2V1.0.0B01 Movistar/Colombia added.* ** Motorola MB300 added 1 unsupported firmware.* ** Motorola XT615 added 1 unsupported firmware.*   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Zte, Motorola, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
Heuristic Method*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.* -------------------------    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

